# BBS RG-R & BBS RS-GT



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

__








__

















The RGR is a forged one piece wheel available Bright Silver and Diamond Black finish.
Note: The Logo Cap shown in Gold is what you get.

Bright Silver - DSK (BBS Paint Code)

16-17 LBS 
*17*X7 *4-100* ET38 BBS RGR 403.00 
*18*X8.5 *5-100* ET35 BBS RGR 510.00 18.5 lb 

.

Diamond Black
*17*X7 *4-100* ET38 BBS RGR 403.00
17X7.5 *5-100* ET35 BBS RGR 411.00 18 lb 
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR 510.00 18.5 lb 
*17*X8 *5-112* ET35 BBS RGR 449.00 18.5 lb

*18*X8 5-112 ET32 BBS RGR 502.00 19 lb 
*19*X8.5 5-112 ET32 BBS RGR 672.00

.
.
.










The RS-GT is a 2 piece wheel with a forged rim section
and a forged center. The rim has a diamond cut lip and
the center is Bright Silver (DSK), or Diamond Black, again
with the same Gold Logo caps as mentioned above. 

Bright Silver w/Machined Lip
18X8 5-112 ET35 BBS RS-GT 660.00

.

Diamond Black w/Machined Lip 
20-21 LBS
18X8 *5-100* ET40 BBS RS-GT 660.00
18X8 5-112 ET35 BBS RS-GT 660.00 
18X8.5 5-112 ET32 BBS RS-GT 675.00 20.5 lb
19X8.5 5-112 ET38 BBS RS-GT 826.00 approx 21lbs








These wheels are manufactured by BBS - Japan & imported
by BBS America. BBS Japan produces all of the Forged BBS
products, as well as all of the Magnesium and Aluminum
forged wheels, street and racing versions. 
Not all fitments will normally be brought into the USA.
BBS, America has allowed me to special order anything
that you want from Japan, 6-8 weeks ETA, money up
front and no refund. 
Because quantities are very limited, with a potential for
frequent Back Orders, ....be patient when you order.

-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog








If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:49 PM 9-10-2004_


----------

